# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wind (Hengelo)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wind

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Wind en Bruns, Hengelo

Adres: Hooistraat 5, Hengelo

Website: www.windbrunshuisartsen.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wind*

----------

